# Dover Circuit Special Saddle?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't personally know this saddle nor have I ridden in it but I think this is a saddle offered by Dover Saddlery.
I found a link to their "page" with a listing of these saddles, their prices and peoples reviews on many of them.
{you may need to copy & paste if the link doesn't work exactly right}
http://www.doversaddlery.com/horse-tack/c/3000/filter/100000000009eq100000000084and100000008226eq100000008295/
I think this is also part of the line from them you can "test ride" ....

Either way, when I read some time ago reviews about certain saddles I was impressed with what I read...over and over the same kind of comments.
Maybe those reviews can help your decision if no one on this forum has any firsthand information to share...
Look also in their closeouts and on sale section...they have several other "Circuit" saddles available at great prices if interested...

Best of luck in your saddle search.


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

I have not heard great things about them. I've seen a lot of complaints in particular about the quality of the leather, which isn't something you want to compromise on for the sake of both durability and presentation in the ring.

That said, $600 is a lot for a used Dover Circuit IMO. Don't settle for that. Look on eBay; plenty of good used saddles there for MUCH cheaper. There are Crosby's in the $200-400 range that would be good and checking the site daily will allow you to jump on any deals that you find. Don't bother with the auctions if you don't want to. When I was looking part of the search criteria I put in was a "Buy it Now" option so I could just buy it upfront instead of bidding.

I ended up finding an almost brand new, very nice Collegiate that someone had gotten at an estate sale and tossed up for $250. I saw it right after it was added and snagged it. While it was a bit dry when I received it (which I expected under the circumstances), once it was oiled up it turned into a truly stunning saddle. It was truly probably ridden in less than a dozen times. So keep your eyes peeled and good luck! 


ETA: I totally did not make e*Bay a link. I guess even the forum is trying to encourage you to check it out! :lol:


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

About 14 years ago I ordered one, but unfortunately had to send it back since it came nowhere close to fitting my horse. It did fit another horse in the barn brilliantly so I very gently test rode it on that horse. I really liked it. It fit me well, which is difficult due to my long upper leg, and put me in a very nice position. The leather seemed to be nice, not the absolute best but better than many and better than what I ended up getting-a collegiate...
To this day I wish it had fit Tucker.


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> About 14 years ago I ordered one, but unfortunately had to send it back since it came nowhere close to fitting my horse. It did fit another horse in the barn brilliantly so I very gently test rode it on that horse. I really liked it. It fit me well, which is difficult due to my long upper leg, and put me in a very nice position. The leather seemed to be nice, not the absolute best but better than many and better than what I ended up getting-a collegiate...
> To this day I wish it had fit Tucker.


I have heard that the ones that were that old did have better leather. The ones from the last 6-7 years or so... not so much. I'd imagine that the one that is being offered to the OP is newer if the seller wants $600 for it, which if I recall correctly is only a few hundred less than they sell for new. (For their standard close contact, I mean. They do have some in the low 1000s as well.)


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My understanding about leather...as in cowhide used for constructing saddles...

Today cattle do not "age" as they did years ago. With the enhanced feeds and hormones, vaccinations and such cattle go to market sooner and my understanding speaking with the cattle ranchers is due to this their hide is not as thick as it use to be.
I don't know if this was a line of garbage given to me or truth.. I can tell you though cattle grow darn fast and go off to market pretty quick it seems to me watching and not understanding the cattle industry from the outside looking in...actually the explanation did make sense to me.
So, maybe that does have something to do with saddle quality of leather..then again, maybe it doesn't.
Older saddles would of come from thicker hide so that would be better quality and lasting longer???? 
:think: truly don't know but think it has something to do with it,...that and the fact the craftsman making the saddles have moved on, left, died and or like many other things in life the new ones just are not as skilled in their craft...
:?


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't have any experience with that particular saddle, but I did have a Circuit Elite many years ago. It was a saddle. Nothing special or bad about it. The leather was not super supple, but I also did not put much elbow grease in it to try and soften it up. That said I do believe it would have worn like iron, much like Stubben saddles. It was not a high end saddle, probably like the lower end Pessoa.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

OP, I thought you were still searching for a horse? A saddle like this won't have good resale value, so it'd be best to wait and make sure it will fit whatever you get.


----------

